# The Guapo countdown



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, I am sorry Alan & Michelle but I am so excited for you to bring Guapo home that I thought I would start a thread in honor of him. 

4 days left before that cute boy (my new godpuppy!!) is coming home!!!

Are you guys "too" excited or what??


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I know I am because they live 12 blocks away from me so that means TONS of play dates! :whoo:

And puppy sitting too perhaps?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

certainly someone must have pictures of "said" Guapo.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How do you pronounce that name?:ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting! I second the request to countdown with pictures!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan and Michelle are real nice people...that Guapo is one lucky fella'!

Remember the sweatsuits, guys!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see some pictures of this cute little puppy!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well I join the line for those waiting "impatiently." Does anyone know how his name got choosen? It's very cute. I'm picturing a black and white - am I correct?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, it's like Gwah-poh. It's Spanish for Handsome.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Lina! He's actually sable...we're going to try and shrink the only picture we've ever seen of him and put it up...stay tuned...:suspicious:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't believe it... seeing all those crazy Havs in action and you still want a puppy? :biggrin1: I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We are truly even more excited!!! Here's the picture of Guapo and his brothers when they were first born. It was love at first site ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can attest to Michelle and Alan being SO excited... I got to the dog park today with Kubrick and guess who was there? LOL. They are spending the time looking at other dogs in preparation for Guapo's arrival!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww- which one is Guapo? Looks like you have a variety of color choice


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

May I wait along with you???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Guapo is the guy on the right!! Cannot wait to see him!! Alan & Michelle are going to make perfect Hav Parents.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be in NYC this weekend just to welcome Guapo to his new family (and to visit my odest son, see Wicked from the third row, and watch the Mets vs. Yankees --weather permitting.)

I'm excited for you.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, we totally got caught stalking other dogs...we just can't wait. A week never seemed so looooong...we promise to post pix the minute we get home


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for explaining the name. I like the sound of it and what it means. How exciting---a little sable!:bounce:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I adore sables. I love the fact that you were so busted today. Can't wait to see the pictures and you do sound like perfect Hav parents. Nice to cyber-meet you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

3 DAYS LEFT!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

michi715 said:


> Yeah, we totally got caught stalking other dogs...we just can't wait. A week never seemed so looooong...we promise to post pix the minute we get home


ound:LOL you know it's bad when you start stalking other dogs. Congratulations, I cant wait to see his welcome home pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. You're in for a lot of fun, many laughs and lots of kisses from your new furball. Congratulations! Can't wait to see the welcome home (or side trip to Laurie's) pictures.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, Laurie said she'd post pics as soon as we left her place, so Guapo should be on the forum before we even get home. Maybe we should televise this and make it into a reality show. I can't believe how excited everyone is for us...so Thank You all!:cheer2:
I think our next puppy purchase will be a video camera. Who needs wee wee pads anyway? :rockon:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No no Alan, what I meant was that I would email the pics to you so YOU can post them when you get home. The privalage of unvailing pics of your new Baby is all yours and Michelle's!!!! Thats one of the fun parts !!! 
I am just happy that I will get to hold the little furball!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

yanks0420 said:


> I think our next puppy purchase will be a video camera. Who needs wee wee pads anyway? :rockon:


I like the way you think, a video camera is a must.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do have to say there is nothing cuter than a sable Neezer puppy!

How exciting for Laurie too!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

well, we HOPE he's still sable when we pick him up.
we haven't seen any pictures of him since the one when he was born! which makes this waiting game seem even longer...

Laurie-if you have video taking capability, maybe we can do that when we visit and you can post for us? Guapo-cam!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

can you get the little guy on Friday??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup - I got the flip video so I would be happy to take some for you!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh how exciting- it's getting close to "Guapo time":biggrin1:
I can't wait to see Guapo's coloring, he looks so much like Teddy when he was tiny. 
It was so nice to meet you Alan and Michelle. And thank you Alan, for getting Teddy to drop the stolen fork. Leave it to Teddy to make sure you get a taste of puppy antics!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

yanks0420 said:


> Laurie-if you have video taking capability, maybe we can do that when we visit and you can post for us? Guapo-cam!:biggrin1:


HEY! :biggrin1:

I have a GREAT idea! :whoo:

I think we should *ALL* go back to Laurie's so we can welcome Guapo in true STYLE! ound::whoo:eace:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Diana - would you say then that a sable-colored pup will turn color as Teddy did?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Diana - would you say then that a sable-colored pup will turn color as Teddy did?


Hi-
Believe me, I am not an expert, but from what I understand some of the sables change colors and can get lighter. I know Laurie's Lily looked just like Teddy as a baby, and now she's that beautiful cream color. Other's hold more color and are absolutely beautiful too, like MeMe, who comes to mind. That's what's so interesting, to see how and if they change, and then I think they can change again.

So far, Teddy's hair is growing in more caramelly on his back, with his face and legs lighter. I wonder how he will look once his adult coat comes in fully!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sables definitely lighten a lot! Stogie, for example, looked like Kubrick as a puppy but he's a LOT lighter than Kubrick as an adult since he is a sable and not a brindle.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo:2 DAY LEFT!!!

Guapo man is coming home!!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Diana: it was my pleasure to make Teddy drop the fork. It was good practice for the future. He's a mischievous little fellow, but sooo cute. I think we'd be pleased if Guapo morphed into a Teddy-colored Hav.

Can someone press the fast forward button to Saturday?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pix of your new fur baby!! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Diana - thanks for the MeMe compliment - you are a sweetie. She was originally registered as a gold brindle, started to look sable and now is for sure a brindle because her black hairs go all the way to her skin. From what I understand, this is why they hold their colors more than the sables. Either way, I adore your Teddy.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa-that is so interesting! Meme is stunning, I guess I love those brindles also!So are Posh and Stogie considered brindles also since they have held more color too?
Whoops-i just saw Carolinas post explaining Stogie was sable. Whatever their color, they are all gorgeous! And thank you for your kind words about Teddy


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!

Guapo is coming home..... Guapo is coming home:clap2::bounce::dance:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG!!!! I don't think we're going to be able to sleep tonight :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys better get some sleep, cause it might be the last sleep you get in a few days


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You won't be able to sleep tonight (trust me!) but try- as you might have a few nights of no sleep until you all get settled! Also get everything prepared for tomorrow!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! Not to worry, Alan is a planner :crazy:. The "stuff" for tomorrow has been laid out on the dining room table since before we left to go to the play date. :thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that sounds like pure torture just seeing it sitting there knowing your puppy isn't here yet. You're going to be the best parents.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle and Alan, I am SO excited for you! :whoo: I can't wait to meet little Guapo!!! I hope that he and Kubrick become good friends so I can hang out with him lots.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Michelle & Alan ; what's the plan for pick-up? Arriving at the breeder bright and early? 7am, 8am??? :tea:
You have vast access to much havanese puppy knowledge here, but if there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Henry sends his best as well!:bounce:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Thanks everyone!*

You all have been so great! I'm sitting here trying to grade my students' papers and all I can think about is bringing home puppy...searching urbanhound...stopping by the pet store across the street...looking at the toy-of-the-month club...ugh...can't it just be tomorrow already?! I did almost buy him a raincoat today because of this weather :rain:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on Guapo! Looking forward to pics of your furbaby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a safe trip! I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for pics!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Almost Guapo time! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Woohoo! Guapo time!!! Can you tell I had pomegranate margaritas tonight? :suspicious:

In either case, I am more than ready to welcome Guapo!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*I officially can't take it anymore...*

It's just after 6am...I have NEVER been up at this time on a weekend on my own, but I just can't sleep anymore...almost time to get the car and get on the road to pick up Guapo!!! eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooooo today is the day, don't forget the camera.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's Saturday.....Guapo Day!! Can't wait to here the stories and see the pictures. Congratulations on getting your new Hav!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: You guys should be on your way now. Can't wait to see Guapo pics today!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

packing up to leave now!! driving along in our Guapomobile....

see you in the afternoon, Laurie!
hooray!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Drive safe. Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Waaaaa when do we have to wait until?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

So exciting!!! Guapo is coming home! I can't wait for pictures!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Can't wait to see updated pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!!You guys are gonna die when you see how cute this little guy is!!! Alan and Michele just left my house with the little bundle and I am going to try and send them some pics.
Alan - if you dont have an email from me whenyou get home, with pics attached, call or email me!! Or post here. As Alan knows, my laptop died today & I am without for 2 weeks. In it were all my email addresses, and and on the SAME day - patmedia and comcast decided that my email address neesd to change. So. Alan, email me at lfrangione1 at comcast.net 
Then I can send you pics. 
I promised not to post any pics till they do!!! But Even my three dogs LOVED him!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ohhhhh, I am squeeling in delight for them!

How happy were michelle and alan and guapo?
Did the little one have that yummy puppy smell???
Was he charming? Shy? Full of energy?


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Cannot wait to see the pics!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well all I can say is that he was NOT shy, and got along great with my pups, and when he licked my face - I FELL IN LOVE, AS I LOVE LOVE LOVE PUPPY BREATH!!!!!

ALAN & MICHELE, I DONT HAVE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESSES IN THIS COMPUTER, PLEASE SEND ME AN EMAIL TO LFRANGIONE1 AT COMCAST.NET AND I WILL SEND YOU THE PICS!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I can't wait to meet little Guapo!!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Guapo's home!!!*

We managed to take a couple pictures so you won't have to wait any longer!!! He's so tiny...he doesn't even weigh 2 pounds!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very adorable  Congrats!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful handsome Guapo!!!!
You'll have to shuffle your feet around for several months!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Guapo is finally home! Now let the fun begin, hahaha.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh little Guapo!!!! He is adorable! I really do hope we can come by sometime tomorrow to visit! 

I love your shirt too, Michelle!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Alan and Michelle!!! Guapo is so very cute
Enjoy this time and have fun getting to know each other!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky, lucky Guapo! :whoo:

Enjoy every minute! He is a sweetie!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, he's so cute!!!! Are his eyes BLUE??? I love his coloring, what a dollbaby! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:biggrin1:Congratulations Alan & Michelle........

Guapo is adorable...enjoy your new furbaby.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

mo' better guapo pics:whoo:
Turns out Guapo is the runt of the litter He was the one generally stepped on by his littermates. Candi sometimes took him out of the pen and watched TV with him in her lap which could explain his delightful disposition, so far. He also has Canadian citizenship:canada: since his mom is CKC registered.
he made it the whole car ride (about 5 hrs w/ one stop at Laurie's) w/o pee, poop or vomit in the car! He's already begun to explore his Sherpa without much pushing (he likes trying to pull up the pad on the bottom). He is having a difficult time walking on our wood floors--he tries to run, but just runs in place since it's so slippery--but at least that tires him out more! Stay tuned--when we get Laurie's pics we'll post more. I love dogs.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Ahhhh! ound:

I remember it well...decorating in PEE-PAD BLUE! ound:ound:

Those were the days...:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Alan--

Where is Guapo from?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

Guapo is adorable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! He is so cute. Hope we get to see him at the next playdate. I'm guessing he was the sable pup in the picture. He has really lightened up. It will be fun watching him change.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Guapo is adorable. Congrats!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! I read the first few posts and then started scanning through for the new puppy pics! What a cutie he is! What a fun time you're in for now! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh look! Guapo already did a little wee on his pee pad! You Go, Guapo!!! :whoo:
I can't believe how cute and tiny he looks sitting there! And he's just looking at the camera like he already loves you! What a cutie pie!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maureen: he is from Candi's litter (Faireland Havanes) in Pedricktown NJ.

So, Guapo Houdini escaped from his expen last night after we put him in to go to sleep. He squeezed thru one of the openings and was found lying next to us on the floor by our air mattress (we slept on the floor) like a good little puppy. So, we let him just sleep on the floor next to us. When we got up during the night and woke him, we put him on the wee wee pad and he eventually piddled:whoo:
After falling back to sleep we put him in the pen with the door open and he slept thru till morning. We took him outside and he went poopers!
We'll post a video of Guapo trying to play with the 'other puppy' in the mirror later. We got such a good smart little doglet!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey guys - can you believe that my laptop crashed, cell phone crashed, and comcast decided to take over my emails - all yesterday. Due to those problems, not only could I not send pics to Alan, but I could not even get on the forum to see the pics till this am!! I isnt he a doll?? What fabulous puppy breath he has! I just sent a bunch of pics to Alan & Michele that I am sure they will post but here are a few of my favorites. I also got some video which I will try to post soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG is he cute. I can't believe how small he is. Bailey was 4.8 lbs. at 9 weeks. Big difference. You're about to have incredible fun and lots of laughs with your new baby. Go Guapo! Love his coloring.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS MICHELE & ALAN !!!

Guapo is a little doll. Hope you can come to the next playdate so we can all ooooooh & ahhhhhh in person.*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What great puppy pictures - he's so adorable. Haven't had a heart be still moment in a while, so...."be still my heart." I'm in LOVE with this guy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!
I love that nose to nose shot!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Guapo looks like a sweetheart! And already a Houdini, huh? Please keep posting pics, and welcome to the forum. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Alan, I can't believe he squeezed through the expen! He really must be very small, LOL. Maybe you can put something between the openings until he is a little bigger?


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Congrats to you both Alan & Michele. Guapo is sooooo adorable and precious!!!!


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Michele, 

Thanks for the your PM to me. Thanks also to other forum members who have PM'd me about their breeders. I've been in touch with a couple of breeders and now it all boils down to the timing of their litters and when they'll release the puppies. Hopefully I'll be picking up my little pup in a few months like you did this weekend.

Guapo is SOOOO cute! He sure has lightened up since one of his first pictures. Does he have blue eyes? He is just so adorable. Hope I'll run into you and Guapo in the neighborhood soon.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Guapo loves walks.
Guapo loves his kitty cat pen.
Guapo loves to nap.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww! Too cute!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations Michele and Alan!!!!!!!!!!!! Guapo is so adorable. Great pics.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, he is adorable. I just want to give him hugs!! How old is Guapo? Soooo cute.
Carole
xxoox
PS Vinny was 2.8 lbs at 8 weeks, now he's 20 lbs!, lol.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was only 3.5 lbs at 11-1/2 wks. He is now almost 13 lbs at 2-1/2 yrs old. Some pups are just smaller.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a little cutie! Congrats, I am sure you are having a blast with him!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Guapo is about 1.5 lbs and is almost 9wks old. He had a good amount of food today :hungry:and is quite comfortable eating out our hands w/o being aggressive. :croc: he finally made the leap into his doggy donut bed today and hasn't been tugging at his wee wee pad as much...thanks to some new toys bestowed by our friends.:whoo:
more pics/video tomorrow...thanks for checking in!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Que guapisimo  What a sweet pup.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a little Guapo good morning:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Laurie. Guapo is such a cutie and I'd say he is very loved!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie, I love his little nose. Looking forward to more pictures and did you say video... Oh I cant wait.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think Alan & Michele might have a video, and I have a few too but have to figure out how to do it on another computer. I will try tonight.
He was so friendly, and fearless & inquisitive!! What a doll he is!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh he is a cutie! Congrats! Laurie seeing him with yours playing is precious! It sure puts his size in perspective! He looks so tiny! Boy they grow fast don't they?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, great pictures! That one of Alan and Michelle holding Guapo is a definite keeper! He is SO tiny and cute, I can't even believe it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was saying the same thing. When they got here I was wondering if he was only like 4 weeks old!!! But I gotta say, if you look at the pictures, he is a pip, he was hopping like a bunny and chasing my BIG guys!! He was hilarious!
No matter his size, I am sure that at the next playdate, he will be able to hold his own!!

Laurie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness - he is a tiny package of pure delight. What fun.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think my favorite is the family shot- here's to many more to come!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, this morning I happened to be in the NY metro area, 
so I called Mommy & Daddy of Guapo, and lured them street level
. . . .all this to meet Guapo . . . .puppy stalking

So I met Guapo. I could not believe how little he is . . . such a tiny baby.

thanks for the puppy fix Alan and Michelle!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Michele & Alan, we are all going to stalk them until they hand over that little bundle - Kordelia -- Can you believe that tiny little face????) It is to die for!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey...who can tell me how to upload a video? it is currently in .avi format which the forum doesn't seem to accept.
thanks!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

put it on utube and then attach it!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

here is a video of guapo looking at himself in mirror. more to come:




(i hope this works...)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhhhh how adorable... I cant wait to see more, keep them coming.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute - he is a determined little bugger!! I will try to work on getting the ones from here uploaded somewhere.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so cute. Boy did he want to play with the puppy in the window. Awww!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

He was absolutely determined to try and play with that puppy in the mirror. I'm sure he's thinking you've got one stashed in there and won't share. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I finally got my videos of Guapos visit: hope these work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

#2


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh there is nothing like pictures and videos of big manly men elevated to sweet nurturing boys by a little 1.5 lb Hav. You and Guapo have made my day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

#3


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Last one of that cute baby that I have.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm just lovin' that little tail and those ears!

What a teensy-sweetie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I loved watching those videos. That's just the way Bailey was walking two short weeks ago. It's amazing how much they grow in the early weeks. Have fun with Guapo. Of course it would be impossible not to.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks so much for posting, Laurie! I am at work and this is my 1st day without being around him
we need to win the lottery!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

You guys have MHS potential, LOL. I have a feeling that playful little Guapo will have a playmate soon. Did you see him 'interact' with his twin brother in the mirror??? HE NEEDS A BROTHER!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Soooo cute! Great videos. He was so confused why that puppy in the mirror wasn't playing with him. How cute!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww the videos are just toooo cute! I'm SO sad that I won't be seeing little Guapo for another two weeks!!!! Stupid Romania trip! Errrr I mean, that should be fun. 

I love the video of him going into the jungle aka Laurie's bushes. He is so tiny, it probably looked like a jungle to him, LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha Carolina, yes he did disappear into the Hosta's!! Have a great trip and I am sure you will get to see and play with Guapo upon your return!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry I am late, late, late to this party! OMGoodness! Guapo is about the cutest thing on 4 legs! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guapo is such a cutie. I love the video's Laurie, it looks like he did really good with your 3.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All the dogs love Laurie's hostas. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, although I have been authorized to do so!! I will not reveal - I have another 

BIG SECRET!!!!

So whoever has the big secret, please reveal it before I go crazy!!!!!!!!!!!


And you know who you are (M)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Laurie


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, OK...
ALAN ASKED ME TO MARRY HIM!!!:whoo:

And, of course I said YES!!! :decision::cheer2::faint:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

yahoo !!! I think you two will make a perfect couple and a perfect family with Guapo!!!!! What wonderful news!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*

What exciting times for you- welcoming Guapo into your family and now this!!! Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations you make a beautiful family!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations to you both!! This is a really big year for you isn't it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Congratulations.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Awww, it's only right that Guapo's parents make it official


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Alan. :whoo::whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I need to hear the proposal story!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations, do you have a date set???
Will Guapo be a ring bearer?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That is so exciting! Offhand I'd say Guapo is a lucky charm. I'd definitely take him with you if you ever go to Atlantic City (or Vegas). :biggrin1:

Congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Need a photographer? wink wink. We love to travel! Here is our site: Digital Art House


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Guapo is one luck dog. Hope to see you and Guapo around the neighborhood.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love the videos of Guapo - he is really a cutie. 

Congrats on your announcement!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Alan and Michele! I am sooooo late in posting here, but I knew about you getting Guapo and have enjoyed some pics of the cutie patootie in other threads. What a teeny bundle of energy! I love that he's not at all fearful with Laurie's dogs. I adore that photo of him on the table, nose to nose with either Lexi or Logan. It is so endearing!

Congratulations on your upcoming marriage too!! Wow. Lots of great news. I'm very happy for you all.

Omg, those videos are to die for! I can see it is impossible not to fall for this sweetie.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS ALAN & MICHELE !!!

I am so HAPPY for you both. Did you set a date???*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations....was it Guapo that sealed the deal?!? LOL!!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the Congratulations.
I had no idea that we'd have to start planning a wedding so soon after getting engaged! It took 8 months to find the ring, so I was hoping we were done for a bit! I think we're looking at Fall 2009, perhaps at a winery and DEFINITELY at a doggy friendly place.

On the Guapo front (we've had him a week and he is 9 weeks old and up to 2 lbs!!):
He goes on the wee wee pad 95% of the time with no accidents. :whoo:
He learned how to sit, come and leave it.
He conquered steps and is getting used to the hair dryer and the sink and grooming.
He loves biting tails, toys that are bigger than he is and sleeping on his back.
He's fearless, sweet, curious and perfect. We can't wait for everyone to meet him at Laurie's next playdate! eace:


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

95% of the time on the pee pad is great! Guapo is such a smart pup.:whoo: I'm in NYC too and am just about to put down a deposit on a puppy after months and months of research. Maybe we can have puppy playdates once my family gets our puppy. :dance: 

A couple of questions I have though, since most NYers don't have a yard because of apartment living how does one go about "walking" the puppy before he gets all his shots? What do you guys do about walks or is Guapo strictly an inside dog at this point? Do you think it'll be hard to transition him to do his business outdoors if he's only learned to do it on the pee pad? 

This will be the first dog for our family so we're trying to get as much information and be as ready as possible before the puppy gets here.

Thanks,
Andmmy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Guapo sounds like a typical Hav. He is so cute and tiny. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

sure, we'd love to have some NYC playdates! we're seeing more and more Havs around the city--and no wonder--they're the best!

we are training Guapo to do his business inside and outside. he doesn't have all his shots yet, but we found an area by our bldg that is a path only used by maintenance people/no dogs go there. the vet was OK with us if we carried him to that spot and wiped his paws off when we go back in. otherwise we are **very vigilant** about him sniffing around circling before elimination and place him near the pad (he knows now where/when to look for it) if we have to--that is the best advice we can give.

dogs can be trained to do anything, so i think you'll be able to transition him to outdoors (if you so choose) as long as you reward him with the BEST possible treats after he goes.

where/when are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

That's great that you've found a safe outside area for Guapo. We do want the puppy to do his business outdoors and perhaps the pee pad in a pinch, so I'll have to look into any isolated area around my building. We are looking to get the puppy towards the end of August after my family's summer travels but before the kids go back to school. We have about a week and a half break in there so hopefully the timing will work out, then the puppy can bond some with the kids before they start school. Don't really want to say which breeder yet as we have not "secured" the puppy with a deposit but it is within driving distance. If you don't mind maybe during the summer I'll pm you for the name of your vet. I believe we are in the same neighborhood and I don't know the first thing about choosing a vet. It really feels like I'm having a brand new baby and get to do all the new baby stuff all over again.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

feel free to PM me for any info.
we live on the UES. we went to the vet for the 1st visit last week and were very happy with our choice.
I hope the timing works out for the end of August. I think some bonding time is very important.
It is very much like having a baby--even when they sleep there's still work to be done! Happy to lend advice--and this is a great place to get it!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

*some new guapo pix*

here be some new pix to satiate your guapo curiosity...
1. playing with fave toy: piggy
2. not quite awake
3. sleeping on back--his fave position
4. puling on tshirt we leave in his bed
5. tuckered out on Laurie's blanket


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh he is a doll. I give myself two years max before I go insane with IWAP (thanks Missy for giving this disorder a proper name).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Guapo is as smart as he is cute. Great photos!!! 

Amy, why torture yourself, girl? ...... go for it! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

CUTE BOY!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW! This thread is full of great news! Congratulations Alan & Michele!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Guapo gets a bath...*

we knew he was tiny, but there's no dog left once he's wet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute Cute Cute! And Congrats on the engagement!!! wonderful news.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Alan, those are precious pictures of a pup that disappears when wet. Such a darling little guy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a little cutie! I love the bath pictures. He is so tiny.

And, congrats on the engagement!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my little godbaby is looking so cute all wet!!! He may be tiny, but you would never know if from his personality!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guapo is so darn cute, I love the bath pictures.

Marblehead in Aug?? Please do tell us when, we would love to get together.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Just to to adorable!! Better plug up that drain or you may lose him.ound:ound:

Isn't there a saying, "Don't throw the PUPPY out with the bath water"!!!

Looking forward to seeing you all at the next playdate, especially your little cutie pie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie he is. It's amazing how small he looks sopping wet. Mine never did.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww he is just too cute! I hope to meet him this weekend if you guys have time.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Let us know, Lina...Guapo's dying to meet Kubrick :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, look at how tiny he is! lol Isn't it surprising? Wait when Guapo gets really fluffy and hairy, you'll never guess how small he is under all that! CUTE !


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG! He is such a doll. I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Guapo is just too cute. He looks like one of my daughter's stuffed animals. I can't wait to get one of our own. It's going to be a long summer.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, the wait is going to feel endless. But well worth it in the end!
In only 2 weeks Guapo has learned:

His name:ear:
'Come'
'Sit'
'Down'
'Drop it'
:biggrin1:
Currently working on barking cessation (or barking on command)


----------



## andmmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, you have one smart dog on your hands.:whoo::whoo::whoo: Are you doing verbal commands or hand signs or both? Any books you'd recommend for teaching commands Since I have LOTS of time before the puppy gets here I might as well read up on obedience training.

Thanks.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So. . . . what is Guapo doing - - right now???
Also, do you notice him growing overnight? I used to wake up and think Henry grew overnight.


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

We are using both hand and verbal signals for 'come', 'down' and 'sit.' We're reading 'The Puppy Whisperer' which recommends using humane teaching techniques and positive reinforcement. You think you have lots of time...and then all your free time is gone.

Guapo has definitely grown probably double in size so far. That being said, he's still barely over 2lbs and is mostly fur and anyone new to seeing him thinks he is so tiny. 
Pretty sure he's sleeping right now. Wish I was!


----------



## yanks0420 (Feb 11, 2008)

*More Guapo Pics*

guapo pics
1. 'helping' do laundry
2. lettuce stuck in mouth
3. (tongue) hanging outside
4. comfy on patio furniture
5. tuckered out after playdate with kubrick


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh he is so stinkin' CUTE! He has such an impish little expression, I can tell he is enjoying LIFE! Just wanna kiss that little belly!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He is TOO STINKING CUTE!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, very cute! I love the tuckered out pic!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto to what Shelly, Julie, Laurie and Amanda posted. He's adorable!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics what a cutie pie.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I adore that sleeping baby all tuckered out from his play date with Kubrick. Give him a good belly kiss when he wakes up. IWAP!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!!!!


----------

